# TV For New Living Room Suggestions



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok guys I have a quick question. I'm trying to decide on a new TV for my living room but I can't seem to decide on the Res and Size. I'm trying to decide between 60" 1080P display or 50" 4K Display. Price difference is minimal but I'm looking at the future possibilities and 4K has a really nice market now versus when it first launched. If you guys where in similar shows which would you go for. Res or Size ?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 1, 2017)

I bought an LG B6 55" OLED a few months back. 4k is very hard to distinguish from a good HD source. I went OLED for the black levels and they are silly. I also looked to the future and with HDR on the up (though slowly) I opted to include a set with HDR10 and Dolby Vision.
If you're buying for the future, don't miss out on HDR equipped sets, the caveat being, most are 4k as well.
In US Vizio(?) do cheaper HDR 4k sets with both Dolby Vision and HDR 10. They don't sell to Europe. 
For gaming, you'd need to research the input lag, on some sets it's poor.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 1, 2017)

> If you guys where in similar shows which would you go for. Res or Size ?


The one that looks best in MY living room based on the distance MY chair is from the screen.

You should determine the size based on your normal distance from the screen. My head when sitting in my chair is about 11 feet from the screen. So a 60 inch display is about right for me. If you sit further, you may want to go bigger. If you sit closer, smaller.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2017)

Distance is about 8-10ft


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 1, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> The one that looks best in MY living room based on the distance MY chair is from the screen.
> 
> You should determine the size based on your normal distance from the screen. My head when sitting in my chair is about 11 feet from the screen. So a 60 inch display is about right for me. If you sit further, you may want to go bigger. If you sit closer, smaller.



Ironically, a larger Res screen means more details at closer viewing distance. 4k glory is lost 10' away.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 1, 2017)

I would not call that ironic. You can still get so close you can see pixels and that would not be good viewing.

But more importantly, if you have a very large display and sit too close, you have to move your head back and forth, up and down all the time to see everything that's going on. And that would not be good viewing either.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 1, 2017)

Lol. You'd need to sit rather close for that. As far as OP, 65" is huge and not required unless you sit far away. Going forward, HDR at 4k or even HD will be the 'next' thing. HDR is far more noticeable than 4k over HD. 
Don't waste money on a 65" unless it's got HDR.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 1, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> The one that looks best in MY living room based on the distance MY chair is from the screen.
> 
> You should determine the size based on your normal distance from the screen. My head when sitting in my chair is about 11 feet from the screen. So a 60 inch display is about right for me. If you sit further, you may want to go bigger. If you sit closer, smaller.


Or Increase The res. Nothing like sitting 8 feet away from a 4k 80" OLED w/hdr... 


But being serious for the OP, I'd rather have a great 1080p set that was OLED w/hdr, than to have a good 4k without.

Pick an article: https://www.google.com/search?q=hkw...droid-verizon&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Lol. You'd need to sit rather close for that. As far as OP, 65" is huge and not required unless you sit far away. Going forward, HDR at 4k or even HD will be the 'next' thing. HDR is far more noticeable than 4k over HD.
> Don't waste money on a 65" unless it's got HDR.


I never mentioned 65" 

Just 60"

But viewing distance may be even further 

Brands I'm looking at

Samsung, Sony, LG, and Vizio


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 1, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> I never mentioned 65"
> 
> Just 60"
> 
> ...



Ah, sorry, just in UK 55 and 65 are standard sizes.  Don't recall seeing many 60" TV's.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 1, 2017)

Size the TV to the room, then once you find the optimal size, then find a TV that's closest to that size that's in the price range you're looking for with the features you care about. Size means nothing if it's too small or too big for the room. When my Plasma died I literally took a measuring tape to everything and figured what the maximum should be. I got a 49" 4k LG and it's great. I've seen 1080p on it from ~9ft viewing distance and there is a difference you can see with 4k content but, there isn't a lot of it. All in all, if the right sized TV has a 4k option, there really isn't a reason to not go for it in my opinion.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2017)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hisense...?skuId=4982500#spoke/buyingOptionsNew/openbox


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hisense...?skuId=4982500#spoke/buyingOptionsNew/openbox


I got one of these: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-49-c...-4k-ultra-hd-tv-black/4973301.p?skuId=4973301

...it's back up to almost 600 dollars now but, just the other day I saw the same one in Walmart for $350, no HDR though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 3, 2017)

i feel like SUCH a peasant reading threads like this. I STILL have my Panasonic 46" from 2008 or so, no to mention when i need a TV, its because it is smoking etc...  and i just drive over to Walmart, and buy a suitable one.... just none of those Crappy "Fazio " ones .


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I got one of these: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-49-c...-4k-ultra-hd-tv-black/4973301.p?skuId=4973301
> 
> ...it's back up to almost 600 dollars now but, just the other day I saw the same one in Walmart for $350, no HDR though.


Thanks 

Reading up though seems HDR is really a worth buy


----------



## revin (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes HDR [and Wide color Gamut] is going to become more relevant than 4K in the near term, mostly due to bandwidth.
I would stay at 60" min for a 4K set as manufactures skip on features under since it will be on a smaller screen size, but try to get the biggest you can with features you want either in 1080 HDR or 4K.
For budget TV look at the *Vizio M series* is very good quality but only 2016 [most 2015 don't have HDR sadly me, but I'm hoping the firmware upgrade will apply] The 2016 Vizio M Series  is similar to the _*Vizio P*_, but without the wide color gamut feature, a lower brightness and less dimming zone.
Scott Wilkerson of AVS also like's the M for the budget buy and is what got me tracking down the M60C3 from Wal-Mart last year but shockingly my wife suggested it to me before I had even considered getting a tv!
It has very tight pixel's and cant really see them 1" away, let lone over 1 ft.  and just with 1080 picture/movies are stellar. For the price I couldn't have done better but I would jump on any P series in a heartbeat if I had the extra cash then try for an OLED. 
My only issue is slight banding on very black scenes.
If the pricing is too high look into the D series either 4k or 1080p sets.
There are pretty good information from *rtings* for settings from calibrated sets but as each individual will have their own taste.
That link is from the Fall 2016 Best 4k Ultra HD TVs for Mixed Usage and gives pretty close information/rating as reported from AVS member's on their brand of displays.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Reading up though seems HDR is really a worth buy


I knew that mine supported deep color but, it looks like it supports HDR too. It says "HDR Pro" on the box and the website seems to say it supports HDR content. I assumed that it didn't have it and was obviously wrong.
http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-49UH6030-4k-uhd-tv

The Best Buy link actually wasn't the exact model I got, I have a 49UH6030, not the 49UH6100. Either way, they both support HDR from what I gather.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 4, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I knew that mine supported deep color but, it looks like it supports HDR too. It says "HDR Pro" on the box and the website seems to say it supports HDR content. I assumed that it didn't have it and was obviously wrong.
> http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-49UH6030-4k-uhd-tv
> 
> The Best Buy link actually wasn't the exact model I got, I have a 49UH6030, not the 49UH6100. Either way, they both support HDR from what I gather.


That's awesome and the MSRP Is only $549 which is a great price for a 4K HDR Smart TV 

Hmmmyou definitely opened my eyes.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hisense H8 - 50" 4K
Vizio M50-D1 - 50" 4K
LG 49UH6030 - 49" 4K
LG 49UH6100 - 49" 4K
LG 49UH6500 - 49" 4K
Samsung KU7000 - 49" 4K
Sony XBR-49X700D - 49" 4K

All the models that I'm looking at and interested in. All support HDR and 4K


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 6, 2017)

Samsung or LG gets my vote. HDR a must IMO and 4K too as they can be had much cheaper now.


----------

